# Seeking gamers/group in Pasadena, TX



## Argonnosi (May 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a gaming group somewhere in the Houston area (am willing to drive).  I have been gameing for about six years and GMing for about three.  Will play virtually any system (except Star Wars D20, don't ask why) and am willing to GM a variety of systems, though if I am expected to GM D20 D&D for more than two or three gaming sessions, I generally incorporate massive house rule alterations, though they are generally just small changes (for instance, alter all prices to a silver based economy, rather than gold, so read gp as sp and sp as copper, cut copper prices by 1/8, round to nearest half).  Generally their campaign specific.

If your interested, please contact me at Argonnosi@gmail.com.


----------

